# 50" or 55" TV (over 500$)



## Cpt.Fox (Nov 24, 2020)

Hi guys
I'm looking for a smart TV to watch movies in 4k and play console games. I dont care about the interface only about the image quality. What would you recommend from this list?

TLC:
https://www.solotodo.cl/products/86638-tcl-50p615
https://www.solotodo.cl/products/86637-tcl-55p615
https://www.solotodo.cl/products/89469-tcl-50p715

LG:
https://www.solotodo.cl/products/79886-lg-50un8000psb

Detailed Comparison: https://www.displayspecifications.com/en/comparison/861916ce31


Im not sure if the LG i listed is IPS or VA panel, they dont specify.


I appreciate your help


----------



## sepheronx (Nov 24, 2020)

according to the LG on that list you posted, https://www.displayspecifications.com/en/model/ad8e1e82, is an IPS display.

LG TV's are great in the sense of picture quality and I love IPS display but they have 1 major issue, at least their non OLED panels - the local dimming is so horrible that it should have been illegal for them to implement it.  I have the Nano 4K 120hz TV and I had to disable it just to get good picture.  Blacks suck on it but oh well.

But from what I heard, the TCL brand TV's are really solid and the latest 6 series are good.  So if the TCL brand is cheaper, better off with that one imo.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 24, 2020)

The 7 series TCL should be the best for movie watching out of those options...... i'd probably lean that way for console gaming as well because it should have superior black levels by a decent margin over the LG.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Nov 24, 2020)

Have you ever been on RTINGS?   https://www.rtings.com/


----------



## sepheronx (Nov 24, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> The 7 series TCL should be the best for movie watching out of those options...... i'd probably lean that way for console gaming as well because it should have superior black levels by a decent margin over the LG.



im trying to look up 7 series of TCL but cant find anything.


----------



## ratirt (Nov 24, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> according to the LG on that list you posted, https://www.displayspecifications.com/en/model/ad8e1e82, is an IPS display.
> 
> LG TV's are great in the sense of picture quality and I love IPS display but they have 1 major issue, at least their non OLED panels - the local dimming is so horrible that it should have been illegal for them to implement it.  I have the Nano 4K 120hz TV and I had to disable it just to get good picture.  Blacks suck on it but oh well.
> 
> But from what I heard, the TCL brand TV's are really solid and the latest 6 series are good.  So if the TCL brand is cheaper, better off with that one imo.


I've got the NanoCell SM8050 65inch and have no problems with the dimming nor blacks. In my case it works just perfectly.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 24, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> im trying to look up 7 series of TCL but cant find anything.












						50" P715
					






					www.tcl.com


----------



## _JP_ (Nov 27, 2020)

Following this thread, as I'm also on the look-out for a more general-purpose TV with some good features and have been looking at 800~1k€ price-points which include the likes of the Nano 81 and 91 LGs, the other UN70,71,81 panels but I'm leaning very towards the TCL C815 55" (because the 65" is nowhere to be found) ‍♂
But hey, if a good panel below that price shows-up, I'm still listening


----------



## Cpt.Fox (Dec 2, 2020)

thanks guys!  i purchased the TLC p715 and im not dissapointed at all, its very good for its value, OS works fine and chromecast too. Now i only need to get a TV support to mount on the wall and maybe chromecast with google TV in the future to have faster wifi speed connection and options (the TV is just Wifi 4)








						Google Chromecast with Google TV (Snow)
					

Buy Google Chromecast with Google TV (Snow) featuring Wirelessly Stream & Mirror Content, 4K UHD / 60 Hz Output, HDR10, HDR10+, Dolby Vision Support, Dual-Band Wi-Fi 5 Connectivity, Integrated HDMI Connector, Google Assistant Built-In, Dolby Atmos Support, Android TV OS, Voice Remote Control...




					www.bhphotovideo.com


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 4, 2020)

@Cpt.Fox how would you say the image quality is like?
I've read several reviews of the C815 (which is a 715 w/o soundbar), and they listed really slow UI, especially startup if no "extra feature" apps were disabled/uninstalled.
Was this your experience too and why you're going for a chromecast?


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 30, 2020)

To follow-up on this, just got the C815 and I must say, UI is snappy fast for 1st boot and default config (not many apps installed, just the bare needed and 11GB of storage free), image is amazing for a panel this cheap (but the vieweing angles are just what you'd expect, don't buy without knowing), sound is amazing with a real punch from the subwoofer if needed.
Only issues I would say I've faced is a small YMMV situation where the 1st config got stuck on antenna channel search (for my language) and the screen brightness dimming is...really bad, so it's better left set to off.
Really didn't expect it to be that bad, but had read on reviews already that it wasn't all that great, something that obviously isn't really used for HDR mode, which is GORGEOUS!!!
Bottom line, it's a great entry panel for HDR/Dolby content, especially if you find it at a great price and don't want to add a 2.1 soundbar.


----------



## sepheronx (Dec 30, 2020)

ratirt said:


> I've got the NanoCell SM8050 65inch and have no problems with the dimming nor blacks. In my case it works just perfectly.



late reply but I got the 65" of this TV:









						LG NANO85 2020 Review (49NANO85UNA, 55NANO85UNA, 65NANO85UNA, 75NANO85UNA)
					

The LG NANO85 2020 is a 4k LED TV in LG's NanoCell lineup. It has decent overall performance with very good out-of-the-box color accuracy, but it doesn't perform...




					www.rtings.com
				




the local dimming shown in this is the same issue I have.  So I had to disable it.  Otherwise, picture is fine.


----------

